# Banished mod colonial charter



## Tankus (Dec 6, 2015)

someone mentioned banished as being a nice little city survival builder ...or small village in banished case ....can be very fiddly with rapid starvation population crashes  , or even suicides
only a couple of quid on stream  so I took a punt on it last weekend ..... then found that there's a mad free mod for it called the_ colonial charter _..
wow ..total game supercharge  ...it extends the professions skills out to 60  .and some  really freaky fiddly  production chains with around a 100 crops 














if you liked children of the nile ....you'll love this

Im still in village log cabin phase with about 30  people ...then I hit a brick wall ...literally
or they start freezing to death  as I cant get the clothing chain to work effectively ..
managed to make some funky clothes out of duck feathers and reed ..(not even on the supply list)  ...heh  ..needs a rethink
whittle away hours ...
well tidy


----------



## captainmission (Dec 8, 2015)

Sounds like it doesn't over come the faults of the original? I enjoyed the base game for a while - but it suffered demographic problems when you tried to expand to a big project like a mine or a quarry. The only way around it seemed stockpile for ages... which isn't fun.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 8, 2015)

getting the hang of it .....think there's around 300 food types seriously WTF
I can run a salt , quarry ,coal and metal mine at the same time  when the population hits around 150
The mods a freebie .....if you've run the original....you can easily stabilise the population at 100 then build from there if you have played it quite a bit ...I was jumping the gun which was causeing my original population crashes .... .....been playing it tonight ...was going to have a quick hour after tea...and now it's gone 3.30am ..working this morning too ...ah well ...not done that in a while

So much I haven't got into yet ....theres military stuff and Indians ..dunno ...and for some reason my ale serving wench keeps dieing...nowhere near the beautification stuff ,dock or galleons as yet ...!......Well recommend.....a leap beyond the original


----------

